# Story About Loss Through His 12 Illustraions.



## Mindful (Nov 24, 2019)

Even though we all know that nothing lasts forever and that we are all mortal beings, our behavior when we lose someone dear to us shows how much we are not really aware of it. We tend to forget our mortality and take everything for granted but when someone we love goes away forever, we usually cannot cope with it easily. After all, dealing with a loss is always devastating. One Philadelphia artist decided to illustrate what happens when we suddenly lose something and cannot let go of it.

Tom Booth is an illustrator, author and also art director whose works are widely acknowledged in the art field. He has authored and illustrated critically acclaimed titles such as ‘This Is Christmas’, ‘Day at the Beach’ and ‘Don’t Blink!’ His latest project features wistful and dreamy illustrations which bring us nostalgic and sentimental feelings. These illustrations tell us a heartbreaking story about a woodworker who cannot let go of someone he loves deeply. The poor woodworker keeps carving her in wood to keep her memory alive until finally he can hold her in his arms.


Artist Tells A Heartfelt Story About Loss Through His 12 Illustrations


----------



## Mindful (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2019)

What beautiful and depressing illustrations.


----------



## sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Mindful said:


> The poor woodworker keeps carving her in wood to keep her memory alive until finally he can hold her in his arms.



Our loved ones that pass live in our hearts & speak in our dreams....

~S~


----------

